
Hacked? Tapped? just my service? - thatgalaaw
 At about 9:00 pm today I called my boyfriend in between the call dialing his number and actually ringing there&#x27;s a static noise and I hear someone say something although I could not hear what they said because I wasn&#x27;t near my phone. All I know is it was a male voice and he said something before it statics out then my phone begins to ring my boyfriend. This is the 2nd time this has happened, the first being a couple months ago. I&#x27;ve tried researching and most are not like my case the call did not answer. Each time it was a male voice. I didn&#x27;t get to hear what was said so I do not know rather or not it was someone&#x27;s conversation. please help I&#x27;m very paranoid..
======
BA4gDY-cqjsEPWn
[https://signal.org/](https://signal.org/) Use this for communication. Verify
the codes strictly in-person after the app was installed on both sides. Read
details on their website.

~~~
thatgalaaw
does this mean something bad? I will get this

~~~
BA4gDY-cqjsEPWn
It's hard to tell without having physical access to the device whether it's
compromised or not (it's hard to tell even when you do have physical access).

I recommended Signal ease your paranoia. If you want to be extra sure and have
the means to do it: never hurts to switch to a brand new phone either.

------
greenyoda
Are you calling on a land line or a cell phone?

~~~
thatgalaaw
cell phone

~~~
RandomBacon
Back in 2007, I was in a metal structure and made a cell phone call. I was
connected to someone else's conversation. I have no idea if they heard me, but
I could hear them. I think it was some bug/glitch with the telco. Perhaps
something similar happened.

